# Mesh cage



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So I'm moving my lizards into a much bigger cage and have a mesh cage the size of a 10gal tank and was wondering if it could possibly be used as a breeding or birthing cage if set down on its back to where the top is the doors. It looks a lot like this


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Smaller bits of bedding/dust may still fall through & i'd be worried the mesh may not be strong enough for them not to chew through.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

it does already XD the mesh is metal and very tiny holes


----------

